# Forenbersicht > Wetterlinks >  >  Windvorhersage

## Gruftie

Hallo, Surfgemeinde,

nach meinem doch etwas enttuschenden Surftag am Sonnabend, der eigentlich
von der Windvorhersage sehr viel mehr Wind angekndigt hatte, meine
Frage:

Wer hat Erfahrung mit besseren/zuverlssigerne "Windpropheten" ?

Fr Erfahrungsberichte wre ich dankbar.

Gru

----------


## Danger

Moin!

Also ich weiss ja nicht wo Du Dich informierst, aber das was ich als Vorhersage hatte hat so ziemlich komplett gestimmt. Fr Gestern war ja in der Ostsee nur auf Fehmarn ne Briese angesagt und fr heute erst doller. Wobei SW fr die Region ja bekannterweise immer die schlechteste und unkonstanteste Windrichtung ist.Ich war in SPO und da stimmte alles. Generell beobachte ich den Wind auf mehreren Seiten und verschiedenen Quellen. Daraus kann man sich mit Erfahrungen ne recht gute Vorhersage bilden...

Gru

----------


## derzilp

Ich vermute mal, Du hast bei Windfinder gekuckt, richtig? Windfinder kann man meiner Meinung nach komplett vergessen. Wenn ich so arbeiten wrde wie die Meteorologen, von denen Windfinder die Winddaten bekommt, wre ich meinen Job schon lange los. Ich konnte es die ganze Woche testen, es hat nicht mal ein Tag auch nur annherungsweise gestimmt. Heute z.B. waren fr Fehmarn 24 Knoten vorausgesagt. Ist ja ok, wenn es nicht 100% stimmt, Simulationsmodelle stimmen nie genau, aber dass das heute gerade mal 17 Knoten (gemessen!) waren, ist schon krass.

Die einzige Vorhersage, die einigermaen gepasst hat, war vom DMI:

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/.../tyskebugt.htm

Gru, P.

----------


## Danger

Bei Windfinder darf man nur auf die jeweiligen Karten schauen. Die Balkendiagramme/forecasts stimmen meist nicht. Lustigerweise sagen die manchmal komplett unterschiedliche Dinge an. Der Dne ist meist am przisesten - stimmt. Als Besttigung kann man immer noch mal DWD schauen und dann hat man ne gute Prognose...

----------


## derzilp

Der Tipp mit den Windfinder-Karten ist gut, das wusste ich nicht. Obwohl mir auch schon aufgefallen ist, dass die von den Balken diagrammen abweichen.

----------


## Danger

Ja, seid die auch noch den Superforcast haben stimmen die Balken untereinander schon nicht mehr.. Ich schau meist die Karte von Dnemark an. Da sieht man auch Norddeutschland und man kann recht gut die Tiefauslufer beobachten. Links kannst Du dann bei "select forecast time" die Entwicklungen sehen. Wie gesagt, ich schau auch beim Dnen und DWD. Meist macht die Mischung ne recht gute Vorhersage..

----------


## wavemaster

moin,
noch etwas genauer als dmi ist der andere dne   www.frv.dk    dort findet man  stndliche vorhersagen fr ungefhr 3 tage. 
sehr zu empfehlen.
gru
rolf

----------


## barcode

www.muchoviento.net

Ich habe sehr sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Regional-Vorhersage gemacht.

----------


## hbfoto

Hier hat sich einer mal die Mhe gemacht und alle wichtigen Seite in einer zusammengetragen:

http://waiting4wind.de/

find ich echt super!

----------


## Gruftie

Hallo, Community,

das ist doch mal eine gute bersicht.


Die werde ich mal speichern und dann bei Bedarf abfragen.
Danke fr die Rckusserungen.

----------


## j0nes

Moin,

als "direkt betroffener" muss ich auch mal n bischen was dazu sagen...

Grundstzlich ist es so, dass wir nicht wrfeln, weder die Forecast- noch die Superforecast-Werte  :Smile:  Das sind die tatschlichen Werte, die aus den Simulationsmodellen entnommen werden. brigens sind das auch die gleichen Werte, die auf den Karten zu sehen sind. Es kann dabei zu Abweichungen aufgrund von Interpolation der Stationskoordinaten bzw. im umgekehrten Fall der Farbe bei der Kartengenerierung kommen - aber generell basiert alles auf denselben Daten.

Zum Thema Superforecast vs. Forecast: so bld es klingt, aber das muss jeder fr sich selbst sehen. Es ist tatschlich so, dass bei manchen Spots der Forecast bessere Werte liefert, bei anderen Spots der Superforecast. Und zustzlich gibt es noch viele lokale Parameter an jedem Spot (z.B. Dseneffekte, Thermik), die man mit Wissen um den eigenen Surfspot noch dazupacken muss. Sowas knnen wir (noch) nicht leisten, es sind eben "nur" Computermodelle...

Drei Sachen noch: 
- Karten geben generell einen besseren berblick ber die Growetterlage bzw. das grorumigere Wettergeschehen
- Es gibt zu jeder Karte auch Animationen (auf der linken Seite einfach "Animation" auswhlen), um da noch einen besseren berblick zu kriegen wie sich das Wetter verndert, z.B. http://www.windfinder.com/forecasts/..._animation.htm
- Viele Fragen werden auch in der Beschreibung der Vorhersagemodelle beantwortet: http://www.windfinder.com/forecasts/..._models_de.htm

Falls ihr noch Fragen habt, entweder direkt hier oder per PM oder per Mail an jonas@windfinder.com

Beste Grsse,
Jonas
www.windfinder.com

----------


## Boddenflitzer

Die genaueste beste zuverlssigste schnste 
Windvorsageseite fr deutsche und dnische Nord- und Ostseekste die ich kenne...
Das Non-Plus-Ultra... hat mich bisher nie enttuscht. (Quelle DMI aber bessere Auflsung der Benfelder.. echt geil) SEHR EMPFEHLENSWERT ... 90% perfekte!!! Vorhersage 12-14 Stunden im voraus

http://ifm.frv.dk/index.asp?USER=SURFERE&LANG=ENG

viel Spa damit.

----------


## wavemaster

> Die genaueste beste zuverlssigste schnste 
> Windvorsageseite fr deutsche und dnische Nord- und Ostseekste die ich kenne...
> Das Non-Plus-Ultra... hat mich bisher nie enttuscht. (Quelle DMI aber bessere Auflsung der Benfelder.. echt geil) SEHR EMPFEHLENSWERT ... 90% perfekte!!! Vorhersage 12-14 Stunden im voraus
> 
> http://ifm.frv.dk/index.asp?USER=SURFERE&LANG=ENG
> 
> viel Spa damit.



das hab'ich doch schon gestern empfohlen.!

----------


## Boddenflitzer

.. wollte es doch nur noch unterstreichen ;-)

----------


## derzilp

@J0nas:

Was ich trotzdem nicht verstehe, wieso sind denn hufig die Abweichungen oft so gro? Ich arbeite fr einen Windanlagenhersteller und fhre selbst Simulationen durch und ich wei, dass es nahezu unmglich ist ganze Kstenstriche so zu modellieren, dass man exakte Windvorhersagen aus den CFD-Simulationen bekommt. Aber Fehler von mehr als 30% sind schon krass, oder? Und da mag ich mich jetzt tuschen, aber ich hatte bei Windfinder das Gefhl, dass die Daten bis vor einem Jahr genauer waren.

Kann das ganze auch an stark wechselnden Wetterlagen liegen? 

Interessiert mich echt das Thema.

Gru, Philipp

----------


## lena

@ JOnas:

Ich lebe an der Costa de la luz in Spanien, genauer gesagt bei Cadiz. Ich schaue mir fr unsere Region immer den Windguru und den animierten Superforecast bei Windfinder an; muss gestehen, mit den Superforecastkarten fahre ich am besten, z.B. war gestern definitive der meiste Wind hier oben bei Rota, whrend in Canos wesentlich weniger Wind war. Klar, man sollte regionale Besonderheiten wie Thermik immer bercksichtigen.

Bei Windguru schau ich mittlerweile eher auf das 9km Modell, weil die obere Vorhersage berhaupt nicht zutrifft.

----------


## Danger

Moin.

Abweichungen sind ja nicht das Thema. Das kenne ich schon seit surfe - und das sind locker 20 Jahre. Damals immer Kiel Radio ;-) Aber als Beispiel die Vorhersage fr Morgen Region Fehmarn. Im Superforecast ist den ganzen Tag fr Morgen ausreichend Wind. Sprich minimum 19 Knoten angesagt. Das gleiche besttigt die detailliertere Karte fr die Ostsee. Wenn ich auf den normalen Forecast gehe sagt das Diagramm als auch die Karte fr einige Stunden des Tages nur "blau" vorher... Und nu? Wonach richtet man sich?
Wie blich den Dnen, DWD, etc und ne Meinung aus allem bilden...
Der Dne sagt fr Morgen Tagsber sogar nur 12-14 kmh an. DWD bis Mittags 6 Bft.

----------

